# Jeff's Rub??



## grindstaff3 (May 15, 2008)

what is Jeff's rub?  and how do i find it? i read about alot of people using it.


----------



## coyote (May 15, 2008)

Here you go.. some free ones from Jeff,, and the link to order the real good one..I believe he calls it his competion rub..I ordered it and we love it..and you can add and delet from it..

http://www.smoking-meat.com/rib-rub-recipes.html


----------



## scotty's bbq (May 15, 2008)

Those are good, but the one you are probably referring to is available on the Smoking-Meat.com website.  There is a link on the right side about mid-way down.  If you take Jeff's free email smoking course you can also get it there as well.

http://smoking-meat.com/


----------



## smokewatcher (May 16, 2008)

Jeff's rub and sauce recipes are great! Definitely worth the $$.


----------

